

Ask HN: Deep technical forum community to follow - siscia

Hi HN,<p>I believe that most of the programmer, when they where learning, used to hang out in some online community where they asked the most basic question about code, loops, etc...<p>Of course such communities start to get boring after you have learn your skill and when there are already other skillfull programmers to lead the younger.<p>Now that we are grew up, what communities are worth following ?<p>I am looking for some project&#x2F;language agnostic community where to discuss deep and wide topics about code...<p>Any ideas ?<p>(Other than HN, of course...)
======
a3n
That used to be Usenet, which you can still read either via Google Groups, or
one of many other paid providers.

For example, comp.lang.*
[https://duckduckgo.com/?t=lm&q=%22comp.lang.*%22](https://duckduckgo.com/?t=lm&q=%22comp.lang.*%22)

Usenet:
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=usenet&t=lm&ia=about](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=usenet&t=lm&ia=about)

The nice thing about Usenet (or "news" as we used to say) is that, like email,
it's a protocol and so it's not controlled by a single hyper corp (except to
the extent that you let Google do exactly that).

Usenet used to be an expected service at universities, ISPs and a few
corporations. But you can easily get your feet wet via Google Groups, and you
can also easily pay a commercial provider for access.

------
izolate
IRC freenode #$YOUR_LANGUAGE_OR_TOOL_HERE

But that's pretty niche. About a generalized chat, I agree with you. I wish
there was a Slack channel used exclusively and extensively by hackers in my
city (London).

Maybe you could start one?

------
drakmail
reddit?

~~~
siscia
Which subreddit ?

r/programming is a clone of HN and honestly not pretty deep...

~~~
S4M
r/<my_programming_language>

r/MachineLearning

r/NeuralNetwork

r/kernel

I am pretty sure you can find a subreddit for every topic you can think of.
The real question is whether that topic is going to be active or not.

